# What is a scant?



## cakerookie

I have a recipe that says add a scant of an ingredient. Exactly what are they talking about scant?


----------



## phatch

It usually refers to a just less less than filled measurement. So it might be scant teaspoon, a scant cup. It's not just one measurement.

Phil


----------

